# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Stepperature: Open Source Quadrature Hand Wheel

## anhxco

Em đang google để DIY cái MPG cho mach3 thì đụng phải cái này, cái dự án cũng lâu rồi chắc có bác thấy rồi.
Dùng Step phát xung (kiếm con step nho nhỏ để DIY, quá ngon và đơn giản).
Điều khó nhằn là nó phải dùng thêm con MCU.
Link mã nguồn:
https://github.com/rekursiv/stepperature
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...5966679&page=3
Video:

----------

Mạch Việt, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Sorry bàn phím m bi hư chữ e.

Bác có th dung LM555 nhưng em nghĩ dùng MCU đơn giản hơn. Với lại nu muc tiu cua minh là phát xung điều khiển motor, phải phát từ chậm rồi nhanh dần.

Em đang làm 1 con tương tự

----------

hminhtq

----------


## CKD

Đọc xung thì không khó... vì cái  xung của con Step  nó cũng giống như encoder thôi, có cái biên dạng tín hiệu hơi khác tí chút vì nó là xung cảm ứng từ cuộn dây. Cái rêssolver chắc cũng tương tự.

Đưa ngược vào mach3 xử lý mới khó.
- Giải pháp dùng luôn input của LPT thì rườm rà và hạn chế in/out. Hoặc phải dùng thêm cái port LPT thứ 2.
- Giải pháp dùng qua RS232 thì phải chơi ModBUS, ngoài ra phải truyền một mớ tham số là xung & chiều, ngoài ra còn 1 tham số nữa nhưng Mach3 lại định nghỉa sơ sài.  Mấy bộ MPG của china thì nó gán tham số này là hằng. Mấy bộ như của ModIO thì nó là biến. Nhưng tính từ đâu và ý nghĩa thật sự là gì thì mình chưa hiểu được.

Ngoài ra nó chạy cũng không được mượt cho lắm, chắc vì chạy step tốc độ chậm, chắc chạy sẻvo hoặc step đời mới chắc cải thiện được vài phần.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đọc xung gì pa, ông Anhxco đang hỏi vụ phát xung mà. Lúc đầu chạy nhanh, lúc sau chạy chậm là do tau chỉnh. Nhưng mà tao chưa viết xong nên núm chỉnh tốc độ chưa mướt thôi.

Cái này nối trực tiếp vào BoB luôn chứ đi qua Mach3 thì phải bật máy tính. Lão Nam có 1 cái Dial cho Mach3 rất ngon. Bác nào thích thì cứ túm lão  :Smile: )

----------


## anhxco

Dạ, cái hay ở đây là nó dùng con step thui, dể diy và chắc chắn là bền!, cái nì encoder cao cấp luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> Hehe, đọc xung gì pa, ông Anhxco đang hỏi vụ phát xung mà. Lúc đầu chạy nhanh, lúc sau chạy chậm là do tau chỉnh. Nhưng mà tao chưa viết xong nên núm chỉnh tốc độ chưa mướt thôi.
> 
> Cái này nối trực tiếp vào BoB luôn chứ đi qua Mach3 thì phải bật máy tính. Lão Nam có 1 cái Dial cho Mach3 rất ngon. Bác nào thích thì cứ túm lão )


Dạ.. đọc xung là đọc từ encoder hoặc step rồi xử lý, xong mới phát xung lại ạ. Vì 
- điều khiển trực tiếp vào driver thì phải step/dir hoặc CW/CCW, chứ không phải A/B Quadrature ạ.
- kết nối vào input mach3 thì phải là A/B Quadrature thì nó mới đếm được. Nếu dùng encoder thì cho vào trực tiếp, còn nếu dùng step thì phải có mạch đọc xung và chuyển về A/B ạ.

Mà nếu điều khiển trực tiếp, mach3 nó không kiểm soát được vị trí thì chán phèo. Cái này dùng cho mấy bác cả đời không biết điểm ome là gì thì được. Cứ vặn vặn, zero xong chạy  :Big Grin: 

Ok với phương pháp này là chỉ cần con step bé tẹo, quay cả đời cũng khó mà hỏng.

Bà bác Gamo post clip gì mà click vào thấy Private.. chán  :Mad:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

À à, tau đọc lộn  :Smile: )

Thế thì bác Anhxco việc gì mất công thía? Bác mời lão Nam uống nước mía, dụ lão bán cho bộ điều khiển của lão là xong

----------


## CKD

MPG và external button nè  :Embarrassment: 

Post clip thì dù mờ mờ nhưng phải có hình bác Gamo ạ hé hé  :Big Grin:

----------

duonghoang, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## CKD

> À à, tau đọc lộn )
> 
> Thế thì bác Anhxco việc gì mất công thía? Bác mời lão Nam uống nước mía, dụ lão bán cho bộ điều khiển của lão là xong


Lão có một cái đang dùng với Mach3 rồi đấy ạ. Mà lão ấy chê lõm không thèm dùng.. bấm bấm nó hiện đại hơn. Bác Gamo mà chế được cái nào mà chỉ có cái núm bé xíu, xe xe vuốt vuốt là ra.... ý lộn là chạy thì chắc lão ấy mê lắm. Biết đâu bác làm được cái này.. qua tặng lấy lòng ôm con C thì tuyệt à  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Sorry bàn phím m bi hư chữ e.
> 
> Bác có th dung LM555 nhưng em nghĩ dùng MCU đơn giản hơn. Với lại nu muc tiu cua minh là phát xung điều khiển motor, phải phát từ chậm rồi nhanh dần.
> 
> Em đang làm 1 con tương tự


cái motor thay cái encoder , làm MPG , MPG xịn hơi bị đắt tiền ah

----------


## Gamo

> Lão có một cái đang dùng với Mach3 rồi đấy ạ. Mà lão ấy chê lõm không thèm dùng.. bấm bấm nó hiện đại hơn. Bác Gamo mà chế được cái nào mà chỉ có cái núm bé xíu, xe xe vuốt vuốt là ra.... ý lộn là chạy thì chắc lão ấy mê lắm. Biết đâu bác làm được cái này.. qua tặng lấy lòng ôm con C thì tuyệt à


Cái núm ấy chắc chỉ có chị em phụ nữ làm được thôi 

PS: ủa, mà có nên dùng Touch Panel cho MPG ko ta?

----------


## trucnguyen

Nội dung 18+ liên quan tới vấn đề người lớn, khán giả nhỏ tuổi cân nhắc trước khi xem  :Embarrassment:  
2 bác bình luận hiểm thật.

----------


## anhxco

> Dạ.. đọc xung là đọc từ encoder hoặc step rồi xử lý, xong mới phát xung lại ạ. Vì 
> - điều khiển trực tiếp vào driver thì phải step/dir hoặc CW/CCW, chứ không phải A/B Quadrature ạ.
> - kết nối vào input mach3 thì phải là A/B Quadrature thì nó mới đếm được. Nếu dùng encoder thì cho vào trực tiếp, còn nếu dùng step thì phải có mạch đọc xung và chuyển về A/B ạ.
> 
> Mà nếu điều khiển trực tiếp, mach3 nó không kiểm soát được vị trí thì chán phèo. Cái này dùng cho mấy bác cả đời không biết điểm ome là gì thì được. Cứ vặn vặn, zero xong chạy 
> 
> Ok với phương pháp này là chỉ cần con step bé tẹo, quay cả đời cũng khó mà hỏng.
> 
> Bà bác Gamo post clip gì mà click vào thấy Private.. chán


Thực ra xung step ra nó cũng có dạng Quadrature rùi bác ạ, chỉ thêm cái mạch triger và bảo vệ áp phía sau thôi,  con này qua MCU nó làm thềm vài việc, cụ thể như này:
1. Quadrature: Outputs quadrature signal on A and B outputs. This type of signal is used for Mach3 and other 
industrial control applications.
2. Step and Direction: Outputs step signal on A, direction signal on B. The direction pin changes state a split 
second before the step pin does. This type of signal can be used to control a stepper motor controller, for 
example.
3. Step A and Step B: Outputs one pulse per step on A when going one way, and one pulse per step on B when 
going the other way. Some stepper motor controllers use this type of signal, and it may be handy for other 
custom applications.
4. Asynchronous Serial Output: This signal is output only on A. The B output is not used in this mode. The 
format of the data is non-inverted TTL, 9600 baud, 1 start bit, 8 data bits, 1 stop bit, no parity. A "+" character 
is sent out for every step taken in one direction, and a "-" character is sent out for every step taken in the 
opposite direction. This signal allows connecting Stepperature to a microcontroller, or to almost anything with 
a USB port by using a USB-to-serial converter.

----------


## Gamo

A, ông CKD ngày xưa cũng có chế MPG từ mousewheel, đúng hem?

----------


## nhatson

dù sao dùng MPG cơ vẫn có cái hay của nó, có điều đố tốt giá kiền

----------


## CKD

> A, ông CKD ngày xưa cũng có chế MPG từ mousewheel, đúng hem?


Lúc ấy còn nghèo bác ạ, muốn thí nghiệm mà mua cái nào giá cũng cao, mua của chị na thì chưa được.
Giờ thì đang có 1 cái xịn. Nhưng lại lười dùng.

----------


## Gamo

Chời, thôi để chuyển sang nịnh lão CKD xin xỏ con Handwheel vậy  :Smile: )

Mà tò mò là sở thích các bác là gì? Em thấy defacto vẫn là handwheel mặc dù em thấy nút bấm vẫn ổn hơn chứ?
Vấn đề với hanndwheel là phải quay thì motor mới quay, quay 1 vòng đi được 10mm thì bao giờ mới đi xong? Sao ko bấm 1 phát phát 1 xung, giữ luôn thì phát xung từ từ với tốc độ tăng dần dựa trên 1 cái speed & gia tốc set sẵn bằng vê vê vân vân cái núm?

Hay là làm cái cảm ứng vuốt vuốt chạm chạm cho nó hấp dẫn?  :Cool: 

(đương nhiên là ngoài cái vụ MPG kết nối với Mach3, chỉ tò mò về vấn đề tiện dụng)

----------


## CBNN

Nếu xài với mach3 mình làm một cái keyboard wireless  khoảng 15 phím cần thiết , set hotkey có tiện hơn ko ah? , tất nhiên để không phải thay đổi thói quen trên keyboard đang dùng thì trên cái board mình làm có chức năng set key cho phím bấm  .

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Máy xịn nó có đủ cả, vừa button vừa handwheel, vừa chạy tốc, vừa chạy step.
Thường khi chạy thì nếu chạy khoảng xa thì dùng button, chạy khoảng nhỏ thì dùng wheel.
Thực tế khi vận hành set phôi hay dao thì người làm việc tập trung nhìn phôi & dao. Khi đó cái wheel lợi hại lắm.

----------

Gamo

----------

